
"I Contribute to the Windows Kernel. We Are Slower." (2013) - turrini
http://blog.zorinaq.com/i-contribute-to-the-windows-kernel-we-are-slower-than-other-oper/
======
airocker
Windows kernel has too many places they do context switch. Too many kernel
level calls should be user level. Most important reason: It was not developed
by Linus.

